# 2011 Defy Advanced 4



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Have a 2010 Felt entry level F95, put 1045 miles on it since april. Never road a carbon bike when buying bc I knew it was out of my price range. Recently rode a specialized carbon bike and wow what a difference over the bumps, even road it on a brick road. 

Want to upgrade but really want to stay in the 1500 to 1700 range. It is between a Specialized Tarmac with SRAM or the new Giant Defy Advanced 4. I really like the Giant for its looks, still need to ride both which I will do. 

My Felt has Tiagra rear and Sora front. I'm fine with the rear, but would like the front to feel better. I am worried that upgrading to the Giant which only has a slightly better front derailleur in the Tiagra. Will it be a noticeable difference from my Sora

I am truly a recreational rider and will never compete, just like to ride around for fun and fitness.

The dealer where I saw the Giant said the following and I would like to know if it's true:

1) 2011 Tiagra is basically last year's 105

2) Giant uses press fit bearings in the BB which is newer better tech

3) The frame is the exact same frame as their higher end bikes

4) Giant makes their own frames and other major brand frames

5) More bike for your money compared to others


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about 1), since Tiagra is still 9-speed. Maybe 105 from a couple of years ago. But I have heard the same re: 2) through 5). From what I gather, many manufactureers use the same frame for high and low end bikes...only the components are different. And for non-racers like us, the more expensive components aren't worth it. $1700 still gets you a heck of a lot of bike. 4) is definitely true and in most cases so is 5). 

And yes the Giant is a real looker. I have had many people come up to me in the month I've had mine and ask about and admire it, even people with considerably more expensive/better bikes (le.g. a middle-aged guy with a custom Sampson Ti bike).


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

I'm very pleased with my 9 mo old 09 Defy Advanced/Ultegra got about 3300 miles on it so far. I love how compliant it is just eats up a rough surfaced road but is still plenty stiff. 

1) 2011 Tiagra is basically last year's 105
Not sure on this but I would want 105 and up.

2) Giant uses press fit bearings in the BB which is newer better tech
BB86 and some would say it lends to better frame design. I have had to tend to a few sqweeks but it is easy to maintain.

3) The frame is the exact same frame as their higher end bikes
All the Defy Advanced frames are the same the upper level has a carbon steerer fork vs alloy in the lower levels

4) Giant makes their own frames and other major brand frames
True, Search and you will find some info

5) More bike for your money compared to others
True...$1700 sounds like a good price but you may can find a good price on a 2010 if you look around. I paid about $2500 for my 09 Ultegra back in January.

Try to get a good test ride with all your gear if possible and be sure the bike fits you.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I have had a 2010 Defy Advanced 1 since April, with Dura Ace 7850-CL50 wheels thrown in. About 1200 miles, nothing serious. The Giant is nice, looks good, and rides relatively comfortable, but I am trading it in for 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3. The Giant is just too upright and just not "quick" enough when I step on the gas. I rode the Tarmac and it was noticeably different and better for what I wanted. The Defy Advanced was my first and last "plush" bike but if that's what you're looking for, I would highly recommend it, outfitted with the best components you want to pay for.


----------

